# 235 Muzzy buck in Logan Canyon?



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Anyone heard of this? Co-worker of mine showed me an email from his uncle....hold on before making asssumptions...... Uncle's neighbor came home from hunting Logan Canyon on opening day of the muzzy hunt with a 235" buck. Co-worker showed me the pictures and story from his uncle, who knows the guy personally. Just curious if anyone here has seen or heard this. I can check and see if I can get the photos and blur out the hunter's face so I can post it. o-||


----------



## nacho (Jun 14, 2011)

The hunter posted a picture of it on monster muleys. Under 235" buck taken in logan canyon.


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

what a beast


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Here is the link: http://www.monstermuleys.info/cgi-bin/d ... mID6&omm=0 That is a heck of a $35 deer. Genuinely 1 in 56,000


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

What an awesome buck! Congrats to the hunter! WOW!!!


----------



## got em (Jan 25, 2011)

That guy took the buck I was supposed to go get in a couple of weekends.... What a nice buck! Congrats man!


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

That would be the one! There were more photos in the email. I'll give you a little of what the email said. The guy has never been hunting in his life. Bought the gun and had to have my buddies Uncle help/teach him how to load it. He didn't even know how to gut/clean it after shooting it and drug it to his car and had someone on the hill help him put it into his car, guts and all, to take home. That's about all I know. Congrats to him though!


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

WOW! I Hope that doe gave birth to two of them! Need one for seed or atleast another wall hanger! Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Congrats! A great-ole-biggern for sure.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

That's an insane buck! Congrats to that guy.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Dandy


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Good job nice buck! 8)


----------

